# Beginner's guide to overclocking



## socrates (Nov 13, 2011)

> Get more speed from your processor for free. The techniques used in CPU overclocking are largely unchanged since those early days: simply ask your processor's clock to run a little faster, do something to take care of the extra heat produced, and you're done.


   Beginner's guide to overclocking | News | TechRadar


----------

